# Valentines Day Thursday 14 Th Feb



## AudiR8 (Jan 6, 2013)

We are off to harvester for a lovely salad and rump steak then to a new travelodge for an evening of romance where my wife will receive her new watch ! Cheers mike


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Ironing board cover, same as always, they last approximately 12 months so are ideal.


----------



## lilolee (Jan 10, 2013)

You are both amongst the last of the true romantics.

Me, I bought the wife a box of Pong Cheese


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

All sorted:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I must be getting soft in my old age. I have a bottle of fizz tucked away for Big M. They were giving the stuff away cheap at Christmas so I stuck a few bottles in the cupboard.


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

A Kangaroo


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Prefered thÃ© old thread about thÃ© spanking. Harvester and Travelodge in one day wow she must be really special.

Luckily i don't need to bother on Valentine's day it's such a rip off . I do buy thÃ© wife stuff all thÃ© time ,she knows she married a good UN .


----------



## AudiR8 (Jan 6, 2013)

Cheers lol


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I'll get the 710 something later. Like Jase said above, everything will be double the price, and even 'er indoors says not to buy the stuff but wait till its back to normal price.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Total rip off to make money out of poor saps. Same as mothers and Father's Day, or Christmas and Easter being advertised months ahead of the actual event.


----------



## AudiR8 (Jan 6, 2013)

Go on spoil the wife she is worth it


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

AudiR8 said:


> Go on spoil the wife she is worth it


We met on Valentine's day 2000 - what more does she need?!


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

Tim you could hire a hospo box for the nxt rugby match that aught to make here happy..........and you LOL


----------



## AudiR8 (Jan 6, 2013)

She needs you to tell her everyday how lovely she is ! The love of a good woman is priceless cherish her every need


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

That's ' priceless ' as in the cost of a Harvester and night at a Travelodge...... wow.... Â£4.99 for the special plus the Â£15 deal in February at Travelodge.... . A penny change from a twenty pound note....... in terms of the current commercial price of love, that's got to be pretty good value I would think....


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I'll buy her a card & some flowers but she's actually out on Valentines Day itself but I'm planning to take her out for a meal on Friday/Saturday


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

A pack of 3 tea towels (from the 99p shop) and an ironing board cover


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

For God sake.......

NOTHING .Never have and never will .For most its the only time a man will show affection. And what happens to relationships where the partner gets cards from " Mystery" admirers ?

If you have to be told by society etc to buy a present , then i hope she is getting it elsewhere !


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

A bit harsh :lol: :lol:

Like I said I'm going a bit soft, if a wee treat keeps Big M sweet and she's happy so be it.

Unfortunately though I'm on nightshift this week so I'll leave it up to her husband to sort it out.

:grin:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`m so glad I don`t have to bother with this soppy crap any more, my ex-wife was really big on Valentines but always critical of whatever I got or did for her to celebrate it :thumbsdown:


----------



## urzamoon (Dec 2, 2012)

Easy here... we're already on a party week. 11th (today) my birthday, 12th day off, 13th our anniversary, 14th valentines day. After such week the 14th is usually a home chill out: stay home, watch a nice movie (this year on agenda: Pixar's Brave).

Flowers are the only thing I'll be buying... 710s seem to be obsessed with them.. worked for past 12th years, will surely work this year too


----------



## AudiR8 (Jan 6, 2013)

artistmike said:


> That's ' priceless ' as in the cost of a Harvester and night at a Travelodge...... wow.... Â£4.99 for the special plus the Â£15 deal in February at Travelodge.... . A penny change from a twenty pound note....... in terms of the current commercial price of love, that's got to be pretty good value I would think....


 love the sarcastic reply Mike we will have the steak around Â£9.99 each and the new travelodge is Â£20.00 lol stick to your interest watching paint dry cheers mike


----------



## AudiR8 (Jan 6, 2013)

And drinks on top of that and petrol lol


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

might get a nice findus lasagne in...


----------



## AudiR8 (Jan 6, 2013)

Or a tesco spag Bol be nice ! lol


----------



## IGGULDEN (Sep 12, 2012)

I dont usually bother, but a groupon offer popped up on my mobile this morning. its for a champagne afternoon tea at a not bad hotel near me. Â£20. instead of Â£70 i think.


----------



## AudiR8 (Jan 6, 2013)

Bargain she will love it


----------



## IGGULDEN (Sep 12, 2012)

AudiR8 said:


> Bargain she will love it


she did, and thinks im the dogs danglys


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

my wife died 7 years ago after 49 years of marriage but i still think of her on this day so good luck to all those that still njoy the day

H :yahoo:


----------



## Saint Valentine (Feb 14, 2006)

It's my favourite day :yes:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Definitely being a Saint as far as speedposting is concerned, 14 posts in six years! Not gon na' access the Sales Corner till 2015 or so! :lol:

Mrs Mel and me'sen went to Morrisons and had the Fish and Chip special for tea, - - lovely it was, and a Barr's Irn-Bru and aTea - - less than a tenner, can't be bad


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I sent Sha a lovely heartfelt message from Tesco.....and for those of you who have forgotten and need a quick fix....have no fear...Dodgie Rog could be your saviour.....all you need to do is fill in the appropriate boxes......... :yes:

http://tescovaluecar...tines-day-card/

Edit: Will be out of A & E soon! :lol:


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

It's my missuses birthday on Valentines day so I bought her a new eternity ring to replace the one she'd lost a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## jonbkk (Jan 6, 2013)

Does a new mop count?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

jonbkk said:


> Does a new mop count?


Mate....once the handle is inserted, I think you'll be mopping the floor whilst you go about your other daily duties! A liberal smear of Vaseline, applied now, may ease your pain! :lol:


----------



## jonbkk (Jan 6, 2013)

Roger the Dodger said:


> jonbkk said:
> 
> 
> > Does a new mop count?
> ...


The day came and left and you were correct............................I still can't walk properly.


----------

